# Snow levels



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Because of my limited brain waves I can't either find the right weeb site or I can understand it

is there anyone out there that can tell me how many inches of snow Tony Grove in Logan Canyon received between yesterday and now ?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for? There is another Tony Grove site at a lower elevation as well.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/reportGenerator/view/customSingleStationReport/hourly/823:UT:SNTL%7Cid%3D%22%22%7Cname/-167%2C0/WTEQ%3A%3Avalue%2CSNWD%3A%3Avalue%2CPREC%3A%3Avalue%2CTOBS%3A%3Avalue


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/reportGenerator/view/customSingleStationReport/daily/1113:UT:SNTL%7Cid=%22%22%7Cname~0/-6,0/WTEQ::value,SNWD::value,PREC::value,TOBS::value

You can play around with this info and get what you want.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Same link as polarbear. Too darn quick


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

SIO basically it's telling me I have 7 inches on my deck and Tony got about 2


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

we tried to figure this out as well. No luck. We have a guy going up tonight to look. I will let you know.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Packfish said:


> SIO basically it's telling me I have 7 inches on my deck and Tony got about 2


Here is another site I like to use especially for up to date wind conditions: http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/slc/current/meso.nwut.php

Just click on the Tony Grove site for details.

Yes, it appears that Tony Grove received 2 inches between 8 am April 15, and 8 am April 16.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Just found out a buddy went up snowmobiling- I will find out in the morning


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They said there was a foot of very heavy wet snow up Logan Canyon


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We'll take whatever we can get.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

fellers, couple of things: there are 2 parameters, SWE - snow water equivalent, that amount of water released if snow melted instantaneously and then depth, how deep the snow is, dont confuse the two. next, storms drop a foot here and an inch there. happens all the time. this storm put down 2 inches of swe all along the wasatch front and 0 to 0.5 everywhere else. logan canyon didnt get much out of this one but did well the storm before. there are 7 sites up logan canyon to look at: temple fork, tony grove lake, tony grove ranger station, klondike narrows, usu doc daniels, franklin basin and garden city summit... most got about 0.1 inches of water and between 1 and 6 inches of depth. here is a map of all sites you can see where each one is.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/webmap...&base=esriNgwm&lat=39.618&lon=-109.951&zoom=7


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Right now I was just looking at getting one last day of cross country skiing in (0:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

packfish - u got lots of time to get a ski in... and this weekend will be great. tony grove will be packed with sledders. franklin basin not so much as the road is pretty muddy and no place to turn a trailer. tony grove lake has about 3 weeks plus snow left to melt.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Tomorrow morning I will head for the Idaho side


----------

